# Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht



## DerSimon (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag fliege ich für eine Woche nach Puerto del Carmen auf Lanzarote und würde dort auch gerne etwas angeln. Was könnt ihr mir dort empfehlen?

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## sei (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Ich bin Anfang Oktober in Puerto del Carmen!

Hab mich schonmal erkundigt: Hier kannst du z. B. Angeltouren buchen!

http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/big_game_lanzarote.html

Habe hier im Board gelesen, daß das Brandungsangeln sich lohnen kann! Grosse Rochen usw.!


----------



## DerSimon (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Danke schon mal für den Tipp! Da ich für das Meeresangeln kein taugliches Gerät habe, werde ich wohl eine geführte Tour mitmachen müssen. Bedeutet ab auf ein Boot. Schade eigentlich, große Rochen fände ich auch interessant |bigeyes

Kannst du zum Thema Bootsangeln auch was sagen?


----------



## rhinefisher (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hi! Östlich von Puerto del Carmen gibt es die Papagayo(?) Strände; überall von den Felsen aus hat man sehr gute Chancen auf Barras und Drachenköpfe. Auch lassen sich kleine Muränen ganz gut mit dem Grundgeschirr fangen.
Von dem Beangeln der Rochen möchte ich dringend abraten: Erstens geht da unter 50lbs Ausrüstung garnichts und zweitens muß man mit dem gefangenen Rochen auch umgehen können - sonst ist der Urlaub schnell vorbei... .
Petri

Ach ja - eine stramme Hechtrute genügt.. .


----------



## sei (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Östlich von Puerto del Carmen gibt es die Papagayo(?) Strände; überall von den Felsen aus hat man sehr gute Chancen auf Barras und Drachenköpfe. Auch lassen sich kleine Muränen ganz gut mit dem Grundgeschirr fangen.
> Von dem Beangeln der Rochen möchte ich dringend abraten: Erstens geht da unter 50lbs Ausrüstung garnichts und zweitens muß man mit dem gefangenen Rochen auch umgehen können - sonst ist der Urlaub schnell vorbei... .
> Petri
> 
> Ach ja - eine stramme Hechtrute genügt.. .



Mit denen kann ich umgehen; keine Angst. Hatte ich in Florida als Beifang! Und 50 Ibs-Gerät ist auch kein Problem! Aber hab eigentlich nicht wirklich Bock auf Rochen! |rolleyes
Die Papagaya-Stränden werde ich mir mal anschauen! Vielen Dank!#h


----------



## Trickyfisher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hallo Leute
Bin gerade aus Lanzarote zurück (wir waren in Playa Blanca) und war vom Klippenfischen wirklich überrascht.
Vom Badestrand aus konnte man schöne Meeräschen und Doraden (Meerbrassen) fangen, manchmal mitten zwischen den Badegästen, aber pass auf, dasst niemanden hakst, sonnst machst dich unbeliebt.
Wirklich interessant war aber erst das Angeln am Abend/Nacht von der Mole oder Klippen aus. Ich habe mit Kalamariköder am Grund schöne Pargos (so eine Art Meerbrassen, super lecker) gefangen, dazu einen kleinen Rochen und sonstiges Grundgetier. Abenteuerlich wurde es aber erst beim Angeln mit Köfi am schweren Geschirr, ich hatte eine starke Rhino-Grundrute mit 150gr. WG mit, dazu eine große Meeresrolle mit 45er Schnur. Darauf kam ein fetter Wallerschwimmer mit Knicklicht, Blei, ein 15Kg. Stahlvorfach und ein 4/0 Haken. Darauf dann eine kleine Meeräsche oder ein sonstiger Silberling, ca. halbe Wassertiefe einstellen (kann man am Tag gut beim Schnorcheln erkunden) und raus damit so weit wie geht.
Dann die Rute zwischen die Felsen klemmen und Bremse auf.
1. Versuch von der Mole am Flamingo Strand in Blaya Blanca: Ich fange gerade einen kleinen Rochen und löse ihn vom Haken, da höre ich plötzlich ein Geräusch hinter mir, drehe mich um und sehe meine schwere Rute gekrümmt und die Rolle ratscht.
Puls auf 200, ich nehme die Rute auf, schließe die Bremse und schlage an. Mist, Hänger! Der "Hänger nimmt Fahrt auf. Ich schließe die Bremse fester, der Gegner reagiert nicht einmal, im Schritttempo zieht er mir die Rolle leer. nach etwa 100m wird mir klar: Den muß ich jetzt auf Biegen und Brechen stoppen. Ich bremse mit der Hand dazu, die Rute biegt sich bis in den Griff, dann knallts und die 45er reisst. Hier dürfte sich wohl einer der großen Roche am Köder vergriffen haben (in Mittelwasser, nicht am Grund...).
Nächster Tag, 2. Versuch: Ich werfe meinen Köfi aus, klemme die Rute zwischen die Felsen und öffne die Bremse, im selben Moment beginnt die Rolle schon zu ratschen. Ungläubig schlage ich an, diesmal schießt der Fisch hin und her, das ist was Anderes. Mehrmals springt ein silberner Blitz aus dem Wasser, schließlich lande ich einen schönen Bluefish oder Palometa mit ca. 3-4 Kg., ein pfeilschneller Räuber aus der Familie der Stachelmakrelen mit einen brutalen Gebiss, daher immer Stahlvorfach bei Köfi!!! am selben Abend fange ich noch einen schönen, ca. 1Kg schweren Pargo, ein perfekter Abend.
Da wir auf Sebstversorger in einen Apartement mit Küche wohnen, gibts Abendessen, an Leckerheit nicht zu toppen!
3. Versuch, diesmal in Blaya Blanca beim Leuchtturm. 
Da ich keine Köfis fange, kommt eine ganze Sardine drauf (bekommt man tiefgefrohren im Supermarkt, muß auch tiefgefrohren ausgeworfen werden, fällt sonst vom Haken).
Nebenbei blinkere ich ein bischen, plötzlich, die Sardine ist noch keine 1/2 Stunde im Wasser, ist wieder die Rute krumm und die Bremse ratscht. 
Ich glaubst nicht, springe hin und schlage an. Gewaltiger Widerstand, die Schnur wird abgezogen, 30, 40m, doch dann kann ich den Fisch stoppen und gewinne etwas. Nach einigen Hin und Her gibts wieder einen Ruck und der Widerstand ist weg. Frustriert hole ich ein, das 15Kg. Stahlvorfach ist durchgebissen, diesmal ev. ein Grundhai?
Nächster Versuch, wieder von der Mole: die Sardine treibt richtung Mole und bleibt dort auf Grund liegen. Als ich nachschauen will, spüre ich leichte Widerstand, raus kommt ein ca. 70 cm langer Conger Aal.
Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, bei 5 Versuchen mit Köderfisch habe ich 4 mal Erfolg gehabt, war also definitiv kein Zufall.
Nimm dir am besten eine leichte Schwimmerangel mit für Meeräschen, Doraden und sonstiges, macht echt Spaß, sowie eine etwas kräftigere Rute mit 30-35er Schnur für´s Grungfischen, Als Köder gehen gut Kalamaries, bekommt man im Supermarkt.
Willst du dich mit den großen Räubern anlegen, nimm das kräftigste Gerät mit, daß du hast, und damit meine ich WIRKLICH kräftig, nix unter 60er oder Geflecht. Oder du hoffst auf Bluefish, Barracuda und Co. und reisst bei einen Rochen oder Hai rechtzeitig ab.
Apropos Hai: Beim Schnorcheln vorm Papagayo habe ich, nur ca. 50m vom Strand entfernt, einen Engels- oder Ammenhai gesehen, der war etwa so lang wie ich (170cm)!!! Den bekommst mit garnix mehr raus.
Also, kurz gesagt, wer auf Lanzarote fährt und kein Angelgerät mitnimmt, ist selber schuld.
Von einer Mole oder Felsen, wo man schon ein bischen Tiefe hat, 2 Stunden vor- bis 2 Stunden nach der Flut in die Nacht rein fischen, da kanns sehr dicke Überraschungen geben.
Hochseeboote: Habe ich auch gemacht, kann erfogreich sein oder auch nicht, ist Glückssache. Ich bin 2 mal mitgefahren, beim ersten mal war nix, bei der 2 Tour hatten wir 10 Bisse von Bonitos, davon hamma 5 bekommen, da war also echt was los. Letztes Jahr hatten wir allerdings bei so einer Tour eine Marlin gefangen, ist also echt Glückssache (such mal meinen Bericht "10 min. Marlin").
Bei diesen Touren werden, je nach Boot, bis zu 6 Mann aufs Boot gepackt, dann wird 2 Stunden getrollt, wobei jeder Angler eine Rute ausgelost bekommt. Dann gibts 2 Stunden Grundfischen auf Kleinzeugs, nett für mitfahrende Kinder, anschließend wieder 1 1/2 Stunden Trolling.
Kosten tut der Spaß, je nach Boot, zwischen 75-85 Euro.
Muß jeder selber wissen aber wenn man sich nicht zuviel erwartet, kann man zumindest einen schönen Tag am Meer genießen.
Gute Boote sind: in Puerto del Carmen die Katfisch, allerdings fahren da bis zu 10 Mann mit. In Puerto Calero ist die Mizu, mit der war ich unterwegs, kann ich nur empfehlen und die Tono, soll auch gut sein. Die Touren kannst du, inkl. Abholung und Zurückbringen, im Hotel buchen.
Also, viel Spaß, erzähl nachher, wie´s war, wenn wer noch was wissen will, gerne.
Johannes


----------



## sei (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

@trickyfisher:

Vielen Dank für die Vielen Infos! Wollte eigentlich nur Badeurlaub mit ein bißchen Angeln machen. Aber das ganze dreht sich bei diesen Fangaussichten gerade um ins Gegenteil! 
Meinst du es macht Sinn die Bootstour von hier aus zu buchen oder funzt das gut vom Hotel aus? Ich bin in der Nähe von Puerto del Carmen; ca. 3 km vom Flughafen weg. Gibts da auch nen schönen Strand zum angeln?
P. S. Das mit dem Hai darf ich nicht meiner frau erzählen; die geht da sonst nicht ins Wasser! |bigeyes


----------



## DerSimon (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hi Trickyfisher,

vielen vielen Dank für deinen wirklich informativen Beitrag!!!!

Da ich nur Steckruten besitze und mir der Transport von Angelgerät zu aufwendig ist, möchte ich mich auf die Bootstouren konzentrieren. Es fällt mir zwar schwer, insbesondere nach so einem Bericht, aber alles andere könnte auch ziemlichen Ärger mit der Frau geben |krach:
Daher würden mich weitere Infos zum Fischen vom Boot interessieren. Wie ist da die Ausbeute?

@Sei: Dito, wenn ich das berichte gibt es nur noch Pool 

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Na das war ja mal geil oder? Super Bericht! Das mit dem Hai ist doch Quatsch. Warum soll man da so einen Schiss vor haben, dann musste auch bei jeder Wolke nach Hause, weil dich ja ein Blitz treffen könnte. Ich würde gerne mal einen Hai im MareMed sehen. 

Naja dann mal Petri Heil und euch viel Spaß auf Lanzarote.


----------



## Trickyfisher (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hallo Kollegen
Ich möchte das mit den Hai mal ein bischen entschärfen. Nach eingehender Inet Recherche dürfte es sich bei den Fisch nicht um einen Ammenhai, sondern um einen Gitarrenrochen gehandelt haben. Die Form war wie zwei Dreiecke hintereinander, gefolgt von einen langen, dünnen Schwanz, Ein Ammenhai hat ja doch einen richtige Haiform. 
Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass das ein rieeeesen Viech war.
Auch die Geschichte, wie es dazu kam, war recht lustig.
Ich stehe gerade mit den Sohn meiner Freundin auf den Klippen beim Papagayo Strand und stippe ein bischen auf Kleinzeugs. Kommt ein junger Deutscher zu uns und fragt, ob man da große Rochen fangen kann. Ich antworte "hoffentlich nicht", darauf meint er, ob ich einen sehen will. Ich frage ihn, wo? Er darauf: " gleich da, wo du stehst, ca. 2m lang". Ich reagiere etwas ungläubig, darauf bietet er mir an, mir den Fisch zu zeigen. Ich hole mein Schnorchelzeugs und wir tauchen zu einer Felsspalte. Ich sehe erstmal garnichts. Dann tauche ich hinunter und kann, komplett von Sand bedeckt, die Umrisse eines riesigen Körpers ausmachen. An der Form erkenne ich, dass das kein Stechrochen sein kann, also packe ich den Fisch am Scwanz und ziehe ihn langsam aus den Sand. Etwas unwillig schwimmt der Fisch los und gleitet langsam über eine Sandbank, der Anblick ist atemberaubend. Dann legt er sich wieder zwischen zwei Felsen, macht ein paar Bewegungen...und ist weg. Nur mehr die Augen schauen raus.
Das war ein Erlebnis, dass ich sicher nicht so schnell vergessen werde.
Zu den Hochseebooten: Da kann Alles oder nichts gehen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt hatten wir beim trollen nicht einen Biss, beim zweiten Mal waren viele Bonitoschwärme unterwegs, da knarrte 10x die Rolle. Und letztes Jahr hatten wir sogar einen Marlin gefangen, was aber natürlich außergewöhnliches Glück war.
Man darf sich natürlich nicht dasselbe vorstellen, wie wenn man einen Vollcharter auf den Kapverden oder in Florida bucht, aber dafür ist es auch recht günstig, so 75-85 Euro, muß jeder selber wissen, ob´s das wert ist.
Man verbringt auf jeden Fall einen schönen Tag am Meer und die Chance besteht immer.
Das Grundfischen auf Kleinzeugs müsst meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt sein, ist aber, besonders für Kinder, auch ganz nett.
Nochwas am Schluß: Eigentlich benötigt man zum angeln auf Lanzarote, auch vom Ufer aus, eine Lizenz. Die ist zwar nicht teuer, aber aufwenig zu bekommen, mann muß dafür erst extra in die Hauptstadt fahren. Ich habe allerdings viele Leute gefragt, im Hotel, an der Touristinfo, in Läden mit Angelgerät, beim Hochseefischen und alle sagten das gleiche: Keiner hätte jemals davon gehört, dass ein Tourist kontrolliert worden wäre. Ich habe mir dann keine geholt und habe auch nie irgenteine Kontrolle erlebt. Das muß allerdings jeder für sich selber entscheiden, am besten vor Ort informieren.
Wie´s rund um Puerto del Carmen ist, weiß ich leider nicht, ich war in Playa Blanca, ich denke aber, wenn mann bei Flut von den Klippen oder einer Mole ins tiefere Wasser in die Nacht reinfischt, wird´s nicht anders sein, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Ich war immer tagsüber am Strand, am Abend bin ich dann so eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang an die Mole gegangen und habe 2-3 Stunden gefischt. Das hat völlig gereicht und Stress gabs auch keinen, besonders wenn ich das Nachtfischen noch mit einen romantischen "Vollmondpicknick" kombiniert hatte. Da stehen ja alle Frauen drauf und beide haben was davon.
So, dann viel spaß und berichtet, wie´s war.
Johannes


----------



## sei (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

So ein Gitarrenrochen ist ja auch der Hammer; ich dachte die gibts nicht im Mittelmeer?! #c
Welchen Köder und welches Gerät (Pose, Schnurstärke, Hakengröße) hast du zum stippen verwendet? Welche Bleie (Gewicht) muss ich zum Grundfischen mitnehmen?


----------



## sei (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*



Wollebre schrieb:


> magst Recht haben das es die nicht im Mittelmeer gibt.
> 
> Solltest mal googeln wo Lanzarote liegt....
> 
> ...



Hoppala! Sorry!  |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Ui da hat in Erdkunde aber einer nicht aufgepasst! War bestimmt der Hammer, ich habe einmal einen rochen gesehen, aber viel kleiner und das im Mittelmeer.


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hi Kollegen
Stimmt, Lanzarote liegt natürlich nicht im Mittelmeer, sondern im Atlantik. Da ist runherum offener Ozean, daher kommen dort ja auch große Fische hin.
Zum Stippen habe ich ganz normales leichtes Schwimmergerät mitgenommen, Schnurstärke 25er, 20er Vorfach, Haken so 10-12 für kleinere Meeräschen und Doraden, zum Grundfischen etwas Größere. Schwimmer nicht zu leichte, so etwa 5gr. ist gut, kleinere seiht man sonst in den Wellen nicht mehr.
Köder kaufst dir einfach im Supermarkt (Spar), Kalamarie (halten super) oder Garnelen (sogar etwas besser, werden allerdings leicht abgefressen, gut fürs Grundfischen ist eine Kombination aus beiden) auf Meeräschen auch Brot.
Für Raubfische ein möglichst silberner Köfi, Meeräsche oder "Bogas" gehen gut, wenn mann keine fängt, auch tiefgefrohrene Sardinen, die sind allerdings extrem weich, man muß sie noch tiefgefrohren auswerfen. Am besten beim Schwanz den Haken durchstechen, das Vorfach durchziehen, einmal um die Sardine wickeln und im Kopf verankern, ev. bei der Schwanzflosse noch mit Gummi oder Faden sichern.
Dann den Köfi einfach mit fetten Schwimmer, Blei und unbedingt Stahlvorfach (15-20Kg. Tragkraft) im Mittelwasser anbieten, am besten im Finstern mit Knicklicht und unbedingt geöffneter Bremse, sonst ist die Rute weg...
Für Kalamarie nimm dir auf jeden fall eine kleine Kühltasche mit, ungekühlt verotten die nach kürzester Zeit und dann ist der Ehekrach vorprogrammiert, das stinkt bestalisch. Gekühlt halten sie mehrere Tage.
Grundbleie richtet sich danach, wo du fischen möchtest. innerhalb der Mole kommst mit 20gr. Birnen aus, außerhalb waren meist so 60-80gr. ok.
Wennst mit größeren Ködern und dickerer Schnur fischen willst, können, je nach Strömung, auch schon mal 150gr. nötig sein, richtet sich ganz nach den Platz.
Auf jeden Fall sinvoll ist es, vor dem Fischen mal den Platz am Tag abzuschnorcheln, um zu sehen, wo Felsen=Hänger sind und wo Sandflächen.
Dann viel Spaß noch
Johannes


----------



## DerSimon (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub und habe jetzt etwas Zeit gefunden um zu antworten.

IHR HATTET RECHT!!! Ich habe mich maßlos geärgert nicht wenigstens eine Teleskoprute mitgenommen zu haben. Beim Schnorcheln habe ich Fische ohne Ende gesehen und es war eine wahre Freude zu beobachten wie die Fische Steaks und Brötchen verputzt haben |bigeyes

Das mit der Bootstour hat leider aufgrund von extremem Seegang am einzig freien Termin nicht geklappt... Von daher war ich schon sehr frustriert.

Fazit: Ich kann nur jedem den Tipp geben wenigstens eine einfache Telerute mitzunehmen und dort etwas zu angeln.

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Hallo!

Ich war 2 x auf Lanzarote ( Puerto del Carmen und Playa Blanca ). Ist allerdings schon 25 bzw. 15 Jahre her.
Als Kinder hatten wir da auch geangelt.

Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist Puerto del Carmen ein langer Sandstrand ohne großartige Strukturen. Da ist wohl eher Brandungsangeln möglich. 

In Playa Blanca von der Mole haben die Kinder und Einheimischen mit Brot oder kleinen Fischfetzen viele kleinere Fische unterschiedlichster Arten fangen. 

An den Papagayo-Stränden haben wir als Kinder Schnecken von den Felsen gesammelt und das Fleisch als Köder verwendet. Der Artenreichtum war enorm, Lippfische, Barsche, Meeräschen usw. 

Sollte ich da nochmal hinfahren, werde ich ganz sicher meine Reiseruten mitnehmen!


----------



## BarschBappo (16. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

@Trickyfischer was hast du denn dan gefangen? Bin jetzt auch in Playa Vlanca und ab noch nicht so die Idee wie ich es vom Ufer aus angehen soll. Hast du gute Tips für Angelstellen und Montagen?
Lg


----------



## MalleKalle (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Moin moin zusammen, an die Lanzarote Experten unter euch. Bin seit 4 Tagen auf der Insel, und hab außer 5-10 cm klein Fisch nix an den Haken bekommen#c. Hab es bis jetzt mit Brot Gambas Muscheln und Kofi Fetzen an Wassermühle und auf Grund versucht , allerdings geht auf Brot gambas und Muscheln nur das klein Zeugs , sobald der Köder im Wasser ist wird er auch schon attackiert so das mit Brot und Muscheln nur Frust auf kommt. Plätze hab ich bis jetzt immer an Felsvorsprüngen und steinpackungen gewählt, hat jemand ein paar Tipps wie ich dennkleingisch umgehe ? Danke im Vorraus , Kalle


----------



## porbeagle (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

Ist doch schick dein Meerpfau.



Kannst es mit Köfi auf Grund versuchen. Ich hab abends wahnsinns Bisse von Rochen gehabt. Barrakuda ist auch immer ne option.

Hast du einen gefangen: Handlang und schmaler Körper und ein riesiges Auge im verhältniss zum Rest? Falls ja sowas als Köder.


----------



## zander67 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*



MalleKalle schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen, an die Lanzarote Experten unter euch. Bin seit 4 Tagen auf der Insel, und hab außer 5-10 cm klein Fisch nix an den Haken bekommen#c. Hab es bis jetzt mit Brot Gambas Muscheln und Kofi Fetzen an Wassermühle und auf Grund versucht , allerdings geht auf Brot gambas und Muscheln nur das klein Zeugs , sobald der Köder im Wasser ist wird er auch schon attackiert so das mit Brot und Muscheln nur Frust auf kommt. Plätze hab ich bis jetzt immer an Felsvorsprüngen und steinpackungen gewählt, hat jemand ein paar Tipps wie ich dennkleingisch umgehe ? Danke im Vorraus , Kalle



Versuche es mal mit Meerforellenblinker oder Gummifischen (falls Du so etwas bei hast).#c
 Habe damals damit Erfolg gehabt, auch wenn mich einheimische Angler erst komisch angeschaut haben.
 Es hat aber nur funktioniert an Stellen, wo der Wind drauf stand, Köderkontrolle war durch die Wellen aber nur schwer möglich.

 VG


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote - Dringend Tipps gesucht*

... ich weiß es ist schon lange her aber ich schreibe trotzdem .

 War einer von euch in der letzten Zeit vor Ort, und kann etwas neues berichten.
 Bin ab Samstag vor Ort und möchte etwas......


----------

